# Tubular tire guys best spare setup, seat bags or straps



## Bantamben (Jun 17, 2012)

Looking for a good setup for my spare tubular lately I've just been carrying it in one of my jersey pockets I was thinking of either strapping it under my seat or buying the arundel tubi bag. Anyone who has the bag give any feedback likes or dislikes. Or any cool ideas to fold it flatter or strap it flatter so it's not as bulky in my jerse. I currently use a shoelace to straps it then keep it in jersey pocket.


----------



## Bantamben (Jun 17, 2012)

I really like those older cinelli bags looks like a little velvet open ended bag to strap your tubular under the seat.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I have seen teammates fold it up and place under the seat with velcro straps holding it in place. There are a few seat bags that accomadate them quite nicely and clean.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WC8ZLK


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I have one of the Detours Wedgie bags. I can fit a tubie, tire levers, multi-tool and a couple of Co2's in there.
I don't know where I got it. I think I won it at cross or MTB race a few years ago. Found it in a cabinet this year....it fits well and is stable on the bike and doesn't rub my legs ( which I thought it would and why it sat on the shelf for a while...YMMV)


----------



## Bantamben (Jun 17, 2012)

That sounds like a really good way. I love tubulars everybody dogs them that's never tried them. I use tufo tape which makes installation about as fast as installing a clincher just gotta do some hard breaking out the gate to heat them up. That sets the glue and smooths out any unevenness. It seemed with clinchers every flat I got was a tear or cut in the tire making it unusable. It left me thinking might as well have tubulars at least I'd have a good spare tire to change too. And for all those out there who have never changed a tubular with tufo tape it's simple. Deflate or if flat already start ripping of tire opposite valve. My tires usually come completely off with the tape stuck to the tire. The tape is basically very thin two sided tape kinda like golf grip tape. It will leave some sticky residue on rim. Pull out your spare which usually is an old used one so should have some sticky stuff left on it. Start at the valve stretching it away from valve on both sides till its all the way on. I can do this in about a minute flat. I would take corners a little smoother ( no 40mph rips around turns) especially in the beginning till you get it hot and the glue has a chance to stick good.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Fausto says*

"-Like this."


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

I like my Tubi -- clean lines, very secure. (Looks bigger in this photo than in real life due to the camera angle and wide angle lens setting.) I have a couple allen wrenches and a valve core removal tool (to put sealant in a punctured tire before swapping out for my spare) in the side pocket, and a Ritchey TorqueKey tucked in the the spare. You'll note the frame pump old-school style along the left seatstay. It's very secure there.

Getting the spare in is a tight fit, and I have to take the bag off and open up the main zip to get enough slack to open up the side pocket. Taking the spare out is pretty easy.

I'm also looking at this Jandd for longer self-supported solo rides where I might be so over-prepared as to carry a second spare as well as the Stan's :blush2:


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

There are a few seat bags that are big enough to handle a spare tire plus other repair tools. Topeak has one called the Aero Wedge in a size large, their expandable; Jandd makes one called the Tubular Tire Saddle Bag II, this will hold two tubulars plus small tools, or simply carry one tub and use the rest of the space for other stuff. I think it's a bit neater to have the spare inside a bag with the rest of tools in my opinion.


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

Call me what you want but I don't like extra items on my bike like bags, fenders, lights, .... so I do not carry a spare tubular or tube (for clinchers) but just a small bottle of sealant, RVC tool, and CO2 set. All this plus mini tool-set fits in my jersey or in the into my bottle cage container. If the tubular or tube cannot be sealed I have the cell phone. Riding on latex I've had only one flat in last 12,000 miles and it was not even a puncture - the latex 'seam' separated near the valve (and it was sealed).


----------



## Bantamben (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah I've had 3 flats in 2012 two punctures that ripped tire wide open and 3rd was a little wire stuck in tire. I was smart enough to inspect tire and pull out tiny wire but c02 didn't work right and I only got 50 lbs or so in new tube and pinch flatted down the street all 3 had me calling my wife. All where using clinchers and on all I could have finished ride if I had tubulars with a spare. 
The arundel bag looks good I don't wanna have a huge bag on my seat that ones not bad.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Bantamben said:


> Yeah I've had 3 flats in 2012 two punctures that ripped tire wide open and 3rd was a little wire stuck in tire. I was smart enough to inspect tire and pull out tiny wire but c02 didn't work right and I only got 50 lbs or so in new tube and pinch flatted down the street all 3 had me calling my wife. All where using clinchers and on all I could have finished ride if I had tubulars with a spare.
> The arundel bag looks good I don't wanna have a huge bag on my seat that ones not bad.


This is exactly why one of the reasons I don't carry CO2, you have a limited air supply. The other reasons are having to keep buying CO2's and making sure you replace the empty carts before your next ride; empty carts to deal with, unless your like most and just toss them on the side of the road when done! I find empty carts all over the paths and roads from California to Indiana and other places...not cool guys! Then when you get home you still have to put air in the tube because CO2 bleeds out through the pores of the tube way faster then regular air. So what's the point of CO2? faster? if your not racing there's no need for speed. Besides with a pump you can help stranded cyclists who ran out of CO2!!

I use to carry two tubulars when I used them back in the day; and I also carried a tubular patch kit in case I used both spares, which happened more then once, and would spend roughly 45 minutes patching a tubular...what a pain that was on the side of the road. But that habit caused me to carry a spare ultralight racing tire tightly folded in my seat bag (along with a spare tube). I had to use that spare a couple of times. Once I gave a spare tire to a guy stranded on a lonely mountain road from a tire that split and a daunting 6 hour walk and darkness coming in about 2 hours; he had a spare tube but never thought about a tire problem, after that he started carrying a spare tire. I know that because the guy sent me a thank you card telling me that...along with two brand new tires and tubes! He asked for my address so he could return the tire but I never thought he could remember my address not alone actually send me my tire back...which he kept and sent me new tires instead. 

Carrying a spare may seem like too much but it's saved me and that other guy long walks in cycling shoes. I am also a firm believer in not calling my wife for any help, I don't treat her like she's my mommy, so I'll fix whatever happens on the bike or in the car. If all else fails I'll walk and still not call her. I've only had to call her twice in 30 plus years of marriage for emergency problems, both times I was in the hospital and thought she should know where I was. I know she'll come if I call her, but I'm just the kind of guy who won't do that to a woman. Weird aren't I?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I train on tubulars and carry a spare in Garneau's 'little race bag,' can fit a co2 and a tire lever (to take off old tubular) in it. I carry a can of pit stop in my jersey and have a small pump (Barbieri carbon one on frame). I take along a cell phone just in case but have never had to call for a ride.


----------



## Bantamben (Jun 17, 2012)

Sounds like a good combo


----------



## ThomasGerlachProTri (Nov 28, 2012)

Bantamben said:


> Looking for a good setup for my spare tubular lately I've just been carrying it in one of my jersey pockets I was thinking of either strapping it under my seat or buying the arundel tubi bag. Anyone who has the bag give any feedback likes or dislikes. Or any cool ideas to fold it flatter or strap it flatter so it's not as bulky in my jerse. I currently use a shoelace to straps it then keep it in jersey pocket.


I only use clinchers now, but back in the day when I used tubulars I used one that rolled up so small that it was the size of a tube. I did a good write up with pics for size comparison. If you are interested just google "best spare tubular" if it doesn't come up then add Thomas Gerlach to the search as well.


Hope this helps,

Cheers,

-TG


----------



## thprice (Oct 12, 2011)

Arundel tubi bag is suitable for below seat or in jersey pocket. It holds 1 tubular tyre + CO2 firmly in the main compartment as well as 2 side pockets for cards, a tyre lever, etc. I don't leave home without it.

@ThomasGerlachProTri - thanks for the tip about the rolled up tufo track tyre. Will give it a try.


----------



## Bantamben (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the help sounds like the arundel or janddt bag and a spare tufo 120 are the ticket maybe a spare user tire in the seat bag and for trying to get a fast strava time no seatbag with the tufo 120 in the jersey.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

I can't believe no one mention wrapping an old race number around the rolled up tubular to perserve it from road grit. No need for a bag.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

no disrespect but fast strava time -- meh.... Whatever floats your boat


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Still fairly new to tubulars, I have found post and pictures on how to fold a spare tire and bags for them but I can not find anything on how to wrap them with old race numbers.
I have a bunch of old numbers and the toe strap to carry a spare.
I have also read something about sticking the tubular in a sock but won't the cotton from the sock get stuck to the glue on the base tape?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Kendogz161 said:


> Still fairly new to tubulars, I have found post and pictures on how to fold a spare tire and bags for them but I can not find anything on how to wrap them with old race numbers.
> I have a bunch of old numbers and the toe strap to carry a spare.
> I have also read something about sticking the tubular in a sock but won't the cotton from the sock get stuck to the glue on the base tape?


I use to carry two spare tubulars when I used them thousands of years ago and I never put them in a sock or wrapped a race number around it, and why should I? I wasn't riding on dirt roads to be concerned about dirt getting on the glue, plus back then they flattened quite regularly so you were using them before enough dirt could do anything. I think someone would have to have spare for good month before any appreciable dirt got on the glue.

I just used an old toe strap to strap them to the underside of the seat.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Please forgive the bump on this old thread but have the same question and wanted to see if there are any new options.

I have been using the Gator Skin Sprinters and they are pretty much flat proof but I still want to be prepared and not be that guy who is unprepared.

Those tires are tough, my last rear I wore all the rubber off and was on the casing, looking at some other ones they have deep cuts but not through the casing.

thanks


----------



## Carpbum (Feb 10, 2015)

I use Gatorskins with sealant and haven't had to use the spare in years, but I don't put sealant in the spare because it sets idle for way too long. I used to carry the spare with a rubber strap contraption made by Zues, until the rubber straps started to crack and give out. Now I just do it like I did 40 years ago, with the spare wrapped in the top of an old sock, held under the seat with a properly ragged old Alfredo Binda toe strap. A philistine might settle for a Christophe toe strap though.


----------

